# Old Testament contradictions



## Free Christian (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. This is not for me as I have no issues with any of God's Word. 
Doe's anyone know of any info on a website that I could dirrect someone to which has the answers to so called contradiction's in the Scriptures? In particular the Old Testament.
I dont want to get into a this says that with the person as they dont have very good listening skills, perhaps could be better interpreted as listening manners, but anyway perhaps dirrecting them to something they have to read may be more beneficial. Im not into arguing about the Scripture's and neither am I an expert. But if there is anything out there that someone knows of that I could give them the link to, who knows. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 10, 2017)

You might try this:
https://answersingenesis.org/contradictions-in-the-bible/scripture-index/

This item includes references worth reviewing:
https://www.apologeticspress.org/apcontent.aspx?category=6&article=40

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 10, 2017)

Great, I appreciate that. I'll pass them on to him. Thanks for posting the links. 
Cheers


----------



## kodos (Nov 10, 2017)

The important question to ascertain is whether they are seeking in humility to resolve contradictions, or if they are hostile to the Word of God and want to tear it down. Those in the latter camp are never satisfied with the resolution to a so-called "contradiction". They need to be confronted with their sin and unbelief and hear the gospel.

However, those with faith are blessed to see the resolution to apparent "contradictions". But all of us need to understand that if the Bible is _God Breathed_, the issue is our own limitations: both as creatures and also being tainted by the effects of sin. We have to have faith that someone smarter has resolved the difficulty, or God has the resolution! Sometimes that principle is not firmly in the mind of those who struggle (faithfully) with difficulties in the Word of God.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 10, 2017)

Good words Kodos. This is an odd one. The person is the caretaker of a manse and church grounds. He now and then comes to the service's. He is not a Christian and thinks himself better in the know of Christianity than we Christians are. He tried telling me the Old Testament was full of mistakes and contradicions. Not openly hostile in attitude and acts friendly enough but is, as far as I am concerned, disrespectful in regards to where he lives and those of us who go there.
That's the best way I can put it. He's been hearing the gospel now I am fairly sure for 10 years now on and off. An odd one.


----------



## brendanchatt (Nov 11, 2017)

kodos said:


> The important question to ascertain is whether they are seeking in humility to resolve contradictions, or if they are hostile to the Word of God and want to tear it down. Those in the latter camp are never satisfied with the resolution to a so-called "contradiction". They need to be confronted with their sin and unbelief and hear the gospel.
> 
> However, those with faith are blessed to see the resolution to apparent "contradictions". But all of us need to understand that if the Bible is _God Breathed_, the issue is our own limitations: both as creatures and also being tainted by the effects of sin. We have to have faith that someone smarter has resolved the difficulty, or God has the resolution! Sometimes that principle is not firmly in the mind of those who struggle (faithfully) with difficulties in the Word of God.



Well, they need the true witness. I hope you can find some good sites addressing his doubts, Brett, regardless of his motivation. He must be born again to get it and the Spirit moves as He Pleases, John 3:7-8. Hearing the truth on these matters could be to him a law, showing him his sin. Of course, Matthew 7:6 as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks Brendan. I pray for him and do hope that it is the Lords will.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2017)

Free Christian said:


> Hi everyone. This is not for me as I have no issues with any of God's Word.
> Doe's anyone know of any info on a website that I could dirrect someone to which has the answers to so called contradiction's in the Scriptures? In particular the Old Testament.
> I dont want to get into a this says that with the person as they dont have very good listening skills, perhaps could be better interpreted as listening manners, but anyway perhaps dirrecting them to something they have to read may be more beneficial. Im not into arguing about the Scripture's and neither am I an expert. But if there is anything out there that someone knows of that I could give them the link to, who knows.
> Thanks.


There are some well known issues regarding numbering amounts in the OT,a s some of the Hebrew texts were scribal insert errors for numbers, and other texts had some pieces of them missing, and there is also the issues of at times our English translation not wuit getting over to us Hebrew thought processes, and also that we need to take into account that the verse could say that Satan did that thing, and then another another say the Lord was behind it, and both are really true. Its just a matter of the authors perspective on what his main emphasis was at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks David, and thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 13, 2017)

There are a number of books written along this same line, dealing with alleged discrepancies. Haley's is one that I know of, and which can be downloaded for free:

https://archive.org/details/examinationof00hale

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

